# A Viennese guy in California



## Franz (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,
I am Franz and I have engineered, produced and written music for the last 40 years. I came to the uS because I engineered the music for "Dune" in the vienna concert house. I also run VRSound Corp since 1997 and I use binaural Heads for recording which have phase compensation for speaker playback. My samples are very realistic and I enjoy using them every day.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Franz!

How are you compensating the binaural recording for speakers?

-Peter


----------



## MCS (Jul 1, 2006)

Hallo Franz!
Willkommen auf VI Control!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to VI Franz! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Franz (Jul 5, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Fri Jun 30 said:


> Welcome to VI, Franz!
> 
> How are you compensating the binaural recording for speakers?
> 
> -Peter



The Aachen Head was built to measure sound quality in cars objectively. Dr. Klaus Genuit has invented a "Free Field Equalizer" which puts the audio recorded by the head in phase. This is a frequency dependent phase shifter which seems to work extremely well. I have used these heads to record anything from jets to Ukuleles. The result is always a very intimate and natural sound experience. I love what it does to live recordings. It is easy to record an entire orchestra with just one of these heads and all the musicians agree that it delivers the most natural and close to the experience of being there recording.
In 5.1 it can bring sounds close to the listener. i.e. a shaker recorded close to head will seem like it hovers in front of your nose. Most people agree that in the 5.1 sweet spot it becomes impossible to locate the speakers since the binaural effect is almost perfect within the speaker circle.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 5, 2006)

Very interesting - thank you for the info!


----------



## gusttsilis (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello,

My name is Gust Tsilis if you go to http://www.universalsounddesigns.com you may get my bio and listen to samples. I have been doing the midi thing for one year, as my bio states I have recorded numerous CD's, in the world of Jazz.
I have a question re: Orchestral music and or midi reproduction. aside from panning the samples to emulate an Orchestras set-up ie...NY Phil...Berlin Phil etc and or for various composers or styles, how else can I image the samples to achieve a more realistic sound. Recently I have been doing things such as adding more reverb and rolling off some highs and mids to the sections as they go deeper. So percussion and Brass will have more verb and some compression and eq. Do you have any other suggestions. I use Sonic implants and some VSL (still need to get more cash for more VSL) 

Thank you

Gust


----------



## gamalataki (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the reason no one has responded is because you accidently posted your introduction within someone elses introduction and it probably got missed. I would repost or perhaps the administrator could move your post to the appropriate place. Lots of knowledgeable people here who can answer your questions, just be patient.
BTW, that's an impressive list of players you've played/recorded with. With Gust such an unusual name, you've got to be the "Gust of Wind" that used to play in Boston, back in the day. Enjoy your stay here.




gusttsilis @ Tue Aug 08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Gust Tsilis if you go to http://www.universalsounddesigns.com you may get my bio and listen to samples. I have been doing the midi thing for one year, as my bio states I have recorded numerous CD's, in the world of Jazz.
> I have a question re: Orchestral music and or midi reproduction. aside from panning the samples to emulate an Orchestras set-up ie...NY Phil...Berlin Phil etc and or for various composers or styles, how else can I image the samples to achieve a more realistic sound. Recently I have been doing things such as adding more reverb and rolling off some highs and mids to the sections as they go deeper. So percussion and Brass will have more verb and some compression and eq. Do you have any other suggestions. I use Sonic implants and some VSL (still need to get more cash for more VSL)
> ...


----------



## gusttsilis (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes I did have a silly idea in the past.Who did you know from those Boston days and what are you up to in lala land. thanks


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Franz,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

